# Marshmallow Fondant



## adriyaya (Jan 13, 2011)

I have seen two different recipes for this fondant.  The first one uses marshmallows, powdered sugar, water and shortening, the second one is the same execpt for the shortening.  Does the shortening make a difference?  What is the difference between marshmallow fondant and commercial fondant?  Does the home made version work well for cake decorating?


----------



## jestic emily (Nov 21, 2011)

Homemade vs Commercial Fondants - mostly down to personal taste I think.

Often the commercial fondants can taste metallic or chemical, or just not taste of anything at all - you need to add flavours, colours etc to make them pop. Plus, they can be very expensive.

Homemade marshmallow fondant is slightly easier to use, as it starts off easier to work and shape. It does tend towards tasting much sweeter though, so can be hard to use as a base for flavours. If it gets too soft, then it tears more. Shortening will just change the overall texture, you'll have to experiment to work out which variant you prefer.

Overall, its just about getting the rolled thickness of the fondant to be even all over, and not so thin it breaks. Also, remember to use a crumb coating of plain buttercream underneath to help the fondant go on smoothly and stay in place.

Hope I helped!


----------

